# New bike



## Terry (May 18, 2020)

Took my first ride of the year on my new bike yesterday. What a difference!  I had been riding a 70s era 10 speed but sprung for a new road bike this weekend. A bit sore this morning but it will get better. Did 14 miles yesterday.


----------



## NYDB (May 26, 2020)

Terry said:


> Took my first ride of the year on my new bike yesterday. What a difference!  I had been riding a 70s era 10 speed but sprung for a new road bike this weekend. A bit sore this morning but it will get better. Did 14 miles yesterday.



So what did you get?  a 10k carbon wonder bike?


----------



## Bumpsis (May 27, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> So what did you get?  a 10k carbon wonder bike?



Yes, please, tell us what you got. It's really interesting to see what one can get now for about 2 - 2.5  Comparatively speaking 2.5k can now get you something that would have been considered a superbike just a few years back.


----------



## Terry (May 28, 2020)

Just an entry level Giant contender. Still a huge improvement over anything I have ridden before.


----------



## Bumpsis (May 28, 2020)

Terry said:


> Just an entry level Giant contender. Still a huge improvement over anything I have ridden before.



That is a really nice bike - you probably have the Giant Contend 3. Frame geometry pretty much spot on the same as the much more expensive models in the Giant line. The compact drivetrain also the same gear wise (11 x34 cassette, 34/50), great for climbing and pushing the bike downhill with speed. The aluminum alloys that are used now even in entry level bikes of leading brands like Giant are way ahead in terms of comfort and performance than what it used to be even 5 or 6 years ago, given the current price range for these.

As long as the bike is well sized/fitted to you, knocking off distances like 30-40 miles will become a joy, should you ever decide to extend your riding range. I have an aluminum frame (with a carbon fork so it's not exactly an entry level bike) bike and a full carbon Giant Defy Advanced and truth be told, up to about 30-35 miles it really doesn't matter which bike I'm on. On rides longer than 35 miles, yeah, the carbon one does provide more comfort and i do move faster. But you won't know what you don't have. What you do have is a really nice bike.  Wishing you a great riding season!


----------



## Terry (May 29, 2020)

Bumpsis said:


> That is a really nice bike - you probably have the Giant Contend 3. Frame geometry pretty much spot on the same as the much more expensive models in the Giant line. The compact drivetrain also the same gear wise (11 x34 cassette, 34/50), great for climbing and pushing the bike downhill with speed. The aluminum alloys that are used now even in entry level bikes of leading brands like Giant are way ahead in terms of comfort and performance than what it used to be even 5 or 6 years ago, given the current price range for these.
> 
> As long as the bike is well sized/fitted to you, knocking off distances like 30-40 miles will become a joy, should you ever decide to extend your riding range. I have an aluminum frame (with a carbon fork so it's not exactly an entry level bike) bike and a full carbon Giant Defy Advanced and truth be told, up to about 30-35 miles it really doesn't matter which bike I'm on. On rides longer than 35 miles, yeah, the carbon one does provide more comfort and i do move faster. But you won't know what you don't have. What you do have is a really nice bike.  Wishing you a great riding season!


Mine has the carbon fork with aluminum frame. Haven't had much time to ride yet but have about 40 miles on it so far. Very comfortable to ride.


----------



## Nick (Jul 15, 2020)

I got a new bike last year. Being in FL now i skipped the full suspension, even though i normallu love it, but it's a breezer 29er. It's amazing how different a 29" bike rides. Nothing here is all that technical but so far I like it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2020)

Nick said:


> I got a new bike last year. Being in FL now i skipped the full suspension, even though i normallu love it, but it's a breezer 29er. It's amazing how different a 29" bike rides. Nothing here is all that technical but so far I like it.



Way too hot
Don't know how u all can do anything in that state outside activities
I have a body that like 25 degrees hotter than anyone I know and annoying
Playing Nintendo mini system with 800 games this whole summer in my apartment in AC


----------



## jimk (Jul 16, 2020)

Way to get out there Terry!  There's been a lot of reports in the media about how bikes are in short supply in a lot of places.  So you did good.

I've been living in Utah the last 6 mos at my son's house.  When the ski areas closed I started riding his mtn bike almost every day.  I use it on the road mostly, but have also done some beginner mtn biking with it.  It's been a sanity saver during the lockdown period.

Utah is hot in the summer (90+ many days), but dry.  Actually, it's been like southern California here all spring.  The temps were 75-80 in April.  I ride in the morning and it's great.  The nights are cool-ish here and that makes it pretty nice until about noontime.

In my primary residence near Wash DC I ride a hybrid bike.  I'm old and slow and biking is for fitness and fresh air.  DC is worse in the summer than Utah due to humidity, but I know some shady routes and with biking there is always a wind-chill factor.


----------

